# FreeBSD virtualbox client - lost mouse clicks with recent port upgrades until I enabled 'moused'



## Michael Harding (Mar 18, 2020)

Just as a public service announcement, I use poudriere to build a ports tree for FreeBSD 12.1, and FreeBSD
VirtualBox clients on both FreeBSD and Ubuntu stopped responding to mouse clicks (but not mouse movements)
with something that changed recently.  I enabled 'moused' in /etc/rc.conf and they started working again.
Posting to forums so that anybody who runs into the same issue know that there is a workaround.


----------



## forquare (Mar 19, 2020)

I've got FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p2 installed on a ThinkPad T440.  I lost mouse movement and clicks a few weeks ago and hadn't had time to look into it.
But this solved it!  Thanks very much for sharing!


----------

